# Worlds Biggest Engine



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

check this engine, unbelievable..

http://people.bath.ac.uk/ccsshb/12cyl/

sam


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

That's impressive.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Bet it's pretty scary standing next to that when it's going flat out!

Amazing to compare that to the smallest engines which fit in the palm of your hand.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

It is impressive.

But I can't help feeling that in the not-too-distant future, it will seem like a huge dinosaur based around a dying technology. Pistons, conrods, crankshafts cant go on for much longer









Beam me up Scottie.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That's huge, imagine if you get home and find out you've lost your ring


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

5 and a half million lb/ft of torque









Does it have a cam belt?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Why do you carry a spare in case


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

PhilM said:


> Why do you carry a spare in case


& what size torque wrench would you need?


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

.. a nice bit of 'watchmaking'

i wonder how they transport it, Take it all apart again?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Yeah ....







engineering porn


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

Using the ring compressor must be a bugger!

I can't help but wonder how that now gets to the inside of a ship









Toby


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I guess they build the ship around the engine,,,,,,


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Ironpants said:


> I can't help but wonder how that now gets to the inside of a ship
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't the factory do a dry-run assembly, they may even conduct a test run, then disassemble, ship and re-build in the bowels of the ship?

Isn't that what happens?


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> Doesn't the factory do a dry-run assembly, they may even conduct a test run, then disassemble, ship and re-build in the bowels of the ship?
> 
> Isn't that what happens?


I suppose that means a new head gasket then? 

I wonder how big the injectors are, and what kind of battery is needed to power the glow plugs









Toby


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

They must use a 10,000Tonne rated block and tackle and simply hoist engine into situ 



Ironpants said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't the factory do a dry-run assembly, they may even conduct a test run, then disassemble, ship and re-build in the bowels of the ship?
> ...


----------



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

I would like to know how they start that thing up.


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

With the on switch?


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hi

i have worked at sheffield forgemasaters (formally part of the british steel corp) for the last 28 years and i recall when we made parts for ships engines similar to this one, as far as i can remember we only made the crank webs in the foundry but those weighed in at 29 tonnes each, the connecting rods and various other parts were made in the forge next door to us on a 10,0000 tonne press (from memory).

i wouldn't want the job of kick-starting the bugger in the morning







:lol:


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

marius said:


> I would like to know how they start that thing up.


Dont know about this particular engine, Ships engines are usually started/cranked by squirting compressed air into a couple of cylinders at the appropiate time to drive the pistons down.


----------

